# What is rolling?



## bestbreed (Mar 15, 2007)

We're on our 4 APBT. I've yet to understand what the term rolling is. I've heard it some before, now they keep using on the news with the Vick case. "They would check to see if the dog would roll or not".
I've always known it had something to do with fighting, I guess that's why I never payed attention. However, what does it mean?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

preety much leting a dog roll (fight) for a short peiod of time to see where his heart is


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

A roll is a test fight. Most common in puppies under 18 months but it happens with any new dog a fighter comes by. Usually the dog is tested or rolled for a period of 10 to 15 minutes against an older more experienced and often heavier dog. Its just to see if the new dog has what it takes. Is it game or not, will it quit or keep trying. If it quits its gone, if it keeps trying its kept and trained. A dog may be rolled several times before a match actually takes place.


----------

